# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Central American Planted tank Biotope?



## substrate (Jan 6, 2006)

Need some ideas for a planted tank for Central American Cichlids.


----------



## Maurici (May 31, 2004)

Hi,
I've asked something similar in a post on cichlid forum: what species of american cichlids to put in a planted tank? Relating your question, what do you have? and what do you want to add, plants or fishes?


----------



## substrate (Jan 6, 2006)

10 Blue Dempseys (2" size). Plan to have plants & only BD inside. Already have some drift wood, gravel, vallisneria, hornwort, java fern. May plan some anubias.


----------



## Maurici (May 31, 2004)

Hi substrate,
JD digs very hard on substrate, so you can't expect to maintain rooted plants directly on the gravel, but there are some possibilities regarding non substrate rooted plants (as Anubias, a good choice)attached to rocks or wood or to protect the base of plants with rocks to avoid digging.


----------

